# Hi I need I'd for the plant



## galdadi (Mar 25, 2015)

In the middle of the picture with little green leaves.
Thanks









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

cant really tell with the Awful picture quality....


Maybe a really really starving pearlweed....?
or extraordinarily unhealthy rotala of some kind.


----------



## galdadi (Mar 25, 2015)

DutchMuch said:


> cant really tell with the Awful picture quality....
> 
> Maybe a really really starving pearlweed....?
> or extraordinarily unhealthy rotala of some kind.


I found it online, it's rotala SP pearl
Thanks

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

galdadi said:


> I found it online, it's rotala SP pearl
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


That's a macrandra cultivar.


----------

